# Honda Mower Self-Propelled Drive advise/help needed



## ffama

I have a Honda model HRR2163TDA lawn mower with about 15 hours on use. 

The Self-Propelled Drive V-Belt, Sping Wheel Tension and tension spring plate came off. The Mower starts and blade works right, but no self-propelled. 

So does that mean the transmission assy is OK, or may it still need replacement. If Trans Assy is OK, than DO I only need to reinstall the parts that came off---If so How and I know that one end of the Sping Wheel Tension hooks to the tension spring plate, but do not know were the other end of the spring wheel tension hooks to. Looks like Plano has all parts, but I am with this mower in the Philippines . so I need to order all to be shipped to me soon and before I go to have it fix!

So how do I install the above and what parts would you order and do you think this is major.

Thanks for any and all help!---Frank


----------



## 30yearTech

If the parts just came off and there is no damage, I would think your transmission is alright. I would reinstall the drive belt and spring and retainer and see if it will work, before purchasing a new transmission.

The attached diagram should help you to figure out where the spring attaches

Good Luck....


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=62914&stc=1&d=1216245304
HRR_Trans.pdf


----------



## newz7151

*********


----------



## ffama

Hi 30yearTech:

Thank you for the diagram, it was Great on where the spring attaches.

I tried pulling/moving the spring to attach, but could not! Is their a spring puller I need to buy, If so, do you know what make, model and who I can order from. Am I thinking correct? Do you first put the spring or the V-belt on?

Thanks, Frank


----------



## 30yearTech

You need to attach the spring first. Rotate the transmission up and you should be able to attach the spring, then rotate the transmission back down to install the belt. You may need to use a small pry bar or grasp the transmission with something in order to gain enough leverage to bring the tranny down far enough to install the belt. If you can get someone to help, it's much easier. Be careful not to catch your finger between the belt and the pulley, it can hurt....


----------



## ffama

Hello newz7151:

Yes the mower is under a Paper Warranty that has no value, Since I purchased a Honda which is a International Asia Company, But now they are saying the mower is a product of American Honda, not Honda. Their is no Warrenty in the Philippines, (South Asia), out of the States, and they will not provide me any parts, shop manual or phone help. I also said I would pay for the shipping and the labor but you just get a kiss of death from them.

Wished I purchased only Toro Lawn Mowers, who stands behind their product World-Wide. 

I have shipped to my house in the Philippines in June 2007, Two new mowers in the box, un-open and never used. One was the Honda and the Other was a Toro Model 20017, also both now 18 months old but the Toro never used and the Honda was used for less than 8 months. The Honda story on my first posting tells about Honda, so than I took the Toro out of the box, added the engine oil and gas on July 03, 2008. The gas pour out from the carb tube into the air-filter housing. I sent Toro a E-Mail and we talked on the phone, now their International group is shipping me a new carb and air-filter at their cost. They also said for me to bill them for any labor, which I will not---what A great Company--they stand behine their products 100%.

Frank

PS: All that think they are buying a Honda Lawn Mower should think it over. Also on the Internet I see that many people had the same problem as me with their Honda Mower, including on this site postings! 

So, yes that means with $1100 in new Lawn Mowers I have not one working. Also in the Philippines their is not one Lawn Mower repair shop and the best Lawn Mower they sale in this country is a push motor mower that looks like china junk for about $600 USD, with no Warrenty,(10 days).

Frank


----------



## ffama

Thanks 1,000,000 times Mr 30yearTech;

Now I will get help to re-install to see if I need any new parts. 

It looks like I only have to take off the one bottom sheet metal covering of the V-belt/trans which is about 4 or 5 holding points for one covering, Is that right? 

Thanks, Thanks---Frank to 30yearTech


----------



## 30yearTech

ffama said:


> Thanks 1,000,000 times Mr 30yearTech;
> 
> Now I will get help to re-install to see if I need any new parts.
> 
> It looks like I only have to take off the one bottom sheet metal covering of the V-belt/trans which is about 4 or 5 holding points for one covering, Is that right?
> 
> Thanks, Thanks---Frank to 30yearTech


Yes, I think thats right 4 or 5 cap head screws (10mm heads) and the plate should drop out and give you access to the transmission.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## timc123

My Honda hrr2163 tda transmissions seems to be working ok however its sluggish at best, (propelled speed) i noticed when i pulled on the clutch cable that it worked as adivertised, do i need to change the cable or is there some sort of adjustment. Mower has 2 years on it.
Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech

Cable should be adjustable, if it clamps on by the throttle control, just loosen the bolt that holds the throttle control to the handle and then pull down on the clutch cable housing to take out some slack, you won't need to move it very much. Tighten back down on the mounting bolt to clamp the cable back down tight and you should be good to go....

Best of Luck.... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## walleie

*mower transmission*

I have hrr2163tda honda with a known transmission problem-- (plastic parts wear out!!)
I want to put in the harmony transmission 2 speed, instead of old 3 speed 
with plastic parts? part number for my 3 speed is 6686208-ho and the part with metal in it 2 speed is 5926738-ho. I think it will last longer!

any help would be great!!!! thanks


----------



## nvestysly

*Thanks*

Thanks for the picture of the spring assembly. That helped me understand how to get my belt back on the pulley.

Internet forums are an amazing wealth of information.


----------



## M60802

Good threads never die. Thanks for the schematic. It helped. Mower is running ok now.


----------



## Honest John

I am new to this site, I want to say hello to everyone! And thanks so much for the link to the diagram for the honda transmission. I could not figure out where in the world that transmission tension spring hooked onto the transmission. This site is a life saver!


----------



## abelguy

*Honda HRR2163TDA Lawnmower*

I would like to express my thanks to the gentleman who provided the drawing and information on how to install the tension spring on the transmission for this lawnmower. I was at a loss on where the spring connected. Thanks to the drawing my Honda is up and running like a Honda should - Great.... Thanks again....


----------



## geosar

I also am new. What a nice web site.

My Honda HRR2163TDA self propelled lawnmower will not shift out of high gear.

I have accessed the outside of the transmission by removing the sheet metal underneath and see where the shift cable enters the 3 speed transmission.

I removed the screws from the cover plate on the transmission but the plastic plate appears pretty tight and I do not want to brake anything. Do I have to remove the spring to open the transmission?

Any one have any ideas? The shifter is very stubborn in and out esp trying to get to low gear. I lubricated and cleaned the shift lever on the mower handle but that is not the issue.

Thank you very much

George
Arizona


----------



## bauerbao

*Honda HRR216 Repair Info*

Thank you so much to help me to fix my lawnmower and save a lot in this situation !


----------



## soxfan62

Hi, new member here.

My Honda issue is left wheel specific, the right wheel is working, but the left is dead. This happened several years ago, under warranty, but has happened again. The specific model is HRT216TDA. With the help of the drawing and other's comments, i'll open it up and see what i find.

One thing i noticed was a ticking sound when moving the mower backwards (didn't matter if engine was running or not). The wheels also didn't seem to turn particularly freely. So I'm just wondering if moving it backwards enough caused something to break. Lousy design, by the way, if this is the case.

Thanks,
Soxfan


----------



## 30yearTech

soxfan62 said:


> Hi, new member here.
> 
> My Honda issue is left wheel specific, the right wheel is working, but the left is dead. This happened several years ago, under warranty, but has happened again. The specific model is HRT216TDA. With the help of the drawing and other's comments, i'll open it up and see what i find.
> 
> One thing i noticed was a ticking sound when moving the mower backwards (didn't matter if engine was running or not). The wheels also didn't seem to turn particularly freely. So I'm just wondering if moving it backwards enough caused something to break. Lousy design, by the way, if this is the case.
> 
> Thanks,
> Soxfan


The clicking sound is normal, but should only be heard when pushing the mower forward. There is a small spring and key in each side of the drive axle that engages the drive gear. This allows each side to pull independently of the other. When making a turn the outside wheel spins faster then the one on the inside of the turn and this set up allows the wheel to move without binding. When you pull the mower backwards they should engage the axle and turn it, so no clicking should be heard. 

The wheel that is not driving probably has the key stuck in the shaft, or the key could be worn and no longer engaging. Many times they just need cleaning and lubricating so that they will move freely and engage the drive gear. Make a note which way the gear is installed on the axle before you remove it, if you put the gear back on in the wrong direction, it will not engage the gear when the drive is activated.


----------



## richarto

*HRR216TDA - transmission replacement*

Please help! I've now replaced the transmission in my Honda HRR2162TDA mower and now only one wheel rotates....the other one does nothing. What did I do wrong? Tom


----------



## 30yearTech

richarto said:


> Please help! I've now replaced the transmission in my Honda HRR2162TDA mower and now only one wheel rotates....the other one does nothing. What did I do wrong? Tom


The wheel that is not driving probably has the key stuck in the shaft, or the key could be worn and no longer engaging. Many times they just need cleaning and lubricating so that they will move freely and engage the drive gear. Make a note which way the gear is installed on the axle before you remove it, *if you put the gear back on in the wrong direction, it will not engage the gear when the drive is activated.*


----------



## Stelzer

*Honda Harmony Smartdrive*

I have a HRR2163VXA I bought used. It runs well but it made a clunk when you press the smartdrive thumb control, so I took off rear wheels and replaced bearings, pinion gears, ratchet key/springs, washers, circlips. Took weeks cuz I only had a little time hear & there. Mowers put back together now but i cant remember where one of the two big springs is supposed to go. The one I put back on the metal trans L bracket, which connects to another bracket on the back of the mower. I looked through Plano diagrams with no luck. Boats.net has a diagram where there's a, "Spring, RR Balancer", part # 42992-VLO-BOO. I'm wondering if that's it. Please help.


----------



## Henrie81

I have a Honda HRR2163TDA self propelled lawn mower. I bought it used from a dealer. It has three speeds. It is stuck in 2nd. Other than that, it works fine. Does anyone know the cause for this? Does anyone have any suggestions for fixing it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 30yearTech

Henrie81 said:


> I have a Honda HRR2163TDA self propelled lawn mower. I bought it used from a dealer. It has three speeds. It is stuck in 2nd. Other than that, it works fine. Does anyone know the cause for this? Does anyone have any suggestions for fixing it? Thanks in advance.


Possible problem with the control cable for the speed control.


----------

